# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  F. Gülen Yavuz Semerci'nin kellesini istiyor

## bozok

*FETHULLAH GüLEN YAVUZ SEMERCİ’NİN KELLESİNİ İSTİYOR*
** 
 

Geçtiğimiz günlerde *Gazeteport* sitesinde oldukça önemli bir analiz yayınlandı. Bu analize göre gece yarısı yasası olarak bilinen ve askere sivil yargı yolu açan yasanın Fethullah Gülen ile ilişkisi vardı. Fethullah Gülen bu yolla Kayseri’de yakalanan orduya sızmış* “ışık evi”* soruşturmasının kendisine uzanmasını engellemek istiyordu. 


Analize göre silahsız örgütlerin terör kapsamından çıkarılmasında da Gülen’in parmağı vardı. 

Fethullah Gülen bu yolla kendisine bir terör davası açılmasını engellemeye çalışıyordu. Bu analiz ve buna dayalı haberler daha sonra Habertürk, Akşam, Haber 5 gibi medya organlarında yer aldı. Bilindiği gibi Gazeteport sitesi Habertürk yazarı Yavuz Semerci’ye ait.


Bu olay büyük bir sürpriz olarak algılandı. üünkü Habertürk uzun süredir cemaat ile sıcak bir ilişki içinde. Ancak bu haber ipleri gerecek gibi görünüyordu. 


Nitekim öyle oldu. Fethullah Gülen resmi sitesi, Zaman Gazetesi kaynaklı olarak yayınladığı imzasız açıklamada Gazeteport ve Habertürk hakkında oldukça ağır bir cevap yazısı yazdı. Fethullah Gülen’in resmi sitesinde yayınlanması dolayısıyla Gülen’in görüşlerini de yansıtan açıklama, Gazeteport’ta yayınlanan yazı nedeniyle hem Gazeteport’u hem de Habertürk’ü *“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”* doğrultusunda haber yapmakla suçladı.


Açıklamada belge sahte diyenlerin belgeye uygun haber yaptığını söyledi. Gülen’in sitesinde ve Zaman’da yayınlanan oldukça ağır ithama göre Yavuz Semerci’nin sahibi olduğu Gazeteport ve Semerci’nin yazarı olduğu Habertürk, Fethullah Gülen’e tıpkı belgede yazdığı gibi komplo yapıyordu.

Açıklama metninin komplo imasında bulunduğu sitenin Yavuz Semerci’ye ait olması ve Semerci’nin Habertürk’e de yazması *“Fethullah Gülen, Semerci’nin kellesini istiyor”* yorumlarına neden oldu.



*Odatv.com*




*İşte Fethullah Gülen’in resmi sitesinde ve Zaman Gazetesi’nde yayınlanan o açıklama:*


Millete ve hükümete kumpas kurmayı amaçlayan kirli tezgah planının ortaya çıkması medya için de turnusol kağıdı oldu.


Taraf gazetesinin yayınladığı belgeyi 'asker' konuşuncaya kadar görmezden gelen bazı gazete ve internet sitelerinin eylem planına paralel yayın yapmaları dikkatlerden kaçmıyor. üzellikle Habertürk ve gazeteport isimli internet siteleri, tıpkı eylem planındaki gibi her gelişmeyi Fethullah Gülen'e bağlıyor. üyle ki bu güne kadar Barolar Birliği başta olmak üzere yargı ile ilgili rapor hazırlayan tüm sivil toplum kuruluşlarının üzerinde birleştiği *'siviller askeri mahkemede yargılanmasın"* talebi bile Gülen'a bağlandı. Askerden gelen* 'plan yok'* açıklamasından sonra *'rahatladığını'* yazan gazetecileri anlayabilmek için eylem planına bir daha bakmakta fayda var.

Görülen o ki, kirli tezgahçılar için medya çok önemli. Medyayı, dost ve düşman unsurlar olarak ikiye ayırıyorlar. üç sayfalık metinde tam 7 kez *'haber yaptırılacak'* ifadesi geçiyor. Kamuoyunu yönlendirmek için yapılacaklar anlatılırken şu ifadeler kullanılıyor: *'İzleyici ve dinleyici kitlesi fazla olan radyo televizyon programlarına farklı kimlikle çıkma', 'Bazı diziler hakkında olumsuz haberler yaptırılacak güvenilirliğinin yitirilmesi sağlama', 'basında geniş yer alması sağlanacak.'* vb.


Hükümeti ve Fethullah Gülen'i yok etmeyi planlayanların şu cümlelerine bakar mısınız?


*"*_Fethullah Gülen (FG)ciler gemi azıya aldılar, doğrudan TSK'ya saldırıyorlar'_ *teması işlenecek, bu kapsamda muhafazakar vatandaşların bile* 'pes doğrusu, biz de _Elhamdülillah Müslüman'ız ama FG'ciler resmen TSK'ya saldırmak için provakasyon yapıyorlar.'_ *dedirtecek çalışmalar yapılacaktır."*


*"Askeri suç kapsamında yapılacak ışık evleri baskınlarında, silahlı terör örgütü oluşturmak doğrultusunda; silah, mühimmat, plan vb. materyal bulunması sağlanarak, FG Grubu*_ 'Silahlı Terör ürgütü'_ *Fethullahçı Silahlı Terör ürgütü (FSTü) kapsamına aldırılacak ve soruşturmaları askeri yargı kapsamında yürüttürülecektir."*


*"ihbara dayalı ev baskınları yaptırılacak, buralarda silah ve mühimmatın yanı sıra FG'ciler ile irtibat kurulması istenen oluşumlara (Yahudilik,CIA, Mossad, Moon Tarikatı, Humeyni, vb...) ait objelerin aynı ortamda bulunması sağlanacaktır."*


*"Yakalanan veya çözülen TSK personelinin bizim belirlediğimi temalar doğrultusunda beyanlarda bulunmaları ve bu açıklamaların basında geniş yer bulması sağlanacaktır."*


Masum insanların evlerine silah ve mühimmat koyup, sonra ihbar ederek davayı askeri yargı kapsamına almayı planlayanlar, bu işleri yaparken tam 7 kez *'haber yaptırılacak'* diyor. Kirli plana düne kadar* 'yok'* diyenler şimdi *"*_Işık evlerine baskın yapılıyordu. Davaya askeri yargı bakacaktı. Soruşturma duyulunca yasa apar topar değiştirildi.'_*Yayınına başladı. Haberlerin dili de planda belirtildiği gibi* *"Pes doğrusu, biz de Elhamdülillah Müslüman'ız ama FG'ciler resmen TSK'ya saldırmak için provakasyon yapıyorlar.'* Kıvamında. Demek ki yok denen plan hala uygulamadaymış.


Komutan konuşunca *'rahatlayan'*ların, son haberleri ile* 'esas duruşa'* geçtikleri görülüyor.




*Odatv.com*
3 Temmuz 2009

----------

